# Superbowl Ads~Love 'em or Hate 'em?



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I know I'm dying to comment on the Superbowl ads, but thought I'd wait until today to post the question:
Which ones were winners? Losers? Indifferent? Confusing? Off-track? What is your opinion?

*Favorite?* For my favorite it was hard to pick between the Bret Farve at 50 years old and the Dodge Charger commercial that ran through the guy's life. I loved it when the three kids that looked just like him popped up in the tub with him. 

*Least Favorite?* There were a couple of ads I didn't understand or thought were very lame somehow. They didn't seem to have a message at all and now I can't even remember what they were about so that must mean they were very ineffective on me at least. 

*Scariest?* The Green Police. Coming to a government near you?! Not so far-fetched it would seem. It was a little funny when they made the real police get out of the car for drinking from styrofoam cups. I believe we should conserve and recycle and all that, but I'm rather a lighter shade of green perhaps? Maybe I'm more fond of seafoam green as opposed to Kelly green. 

*Most controversial?* The 2.5 million dollar ad for the US Census. Our tax dollars at work?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Favorites:  The Snickers ad with Betty White & Abe Vigoda, the Bud human bridge commercial and I think all the e-trade baby commercials.

Least Favorite:  There were several I thought were lame, but I really didn't like the Doritos commercial with the little kid hitting the adult and being rude.  That one however is running #1 in local on-line voting.

Scariest - nothing scary

Most Controversial:  Overall just the "men are stupid" theme and the Letterman/Oprah/Leno ad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good:  The Snickers ad was good. . .forgot about that one.  And the Doritos ad with the dog with the anti-bark collar.

Cute:  Clydesdale and calf/longhorn

Stupid/Annoying:  the ads featuring henpecked men who need to buy a product to prove they're manly -- there were at least 3 for 3 different products.

The e-trade babies are funny. . . .but I think they're getting close to "jumping the shark"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Bud Cyldesdale/colt-calf/longhorn was definitely cute!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good: The Snickers ad was good. . .forgot about that one. And the Doritos ad with the dog with the anti-bark collar.
> 
> Cute: Clydesdale and calf/longhorn
> 
> ...


I'm with Ann on these. The BudLite commercials were obviously slanted toward the younger gen saying it's ok to consume in copious amounts. The car commercials were better than usual, they had some fun to them rather than the usual my car is greater and gets more umph than the others, oh yeah mine costs more too.

The green policy were cute and that was a car commercial, innovative.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

By and large, I thought it was a pretty lame bunch of commercials.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

The Snickers ad and the Clydesdale/long horn were good.  The Doritos with the bark collar was ok.

Didn't like the green police one or the ones with the henpecked men.

The McDonalds ad shown just before the game started was good.

But none of them were just "super".


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I absolutely loved the Google commercial. And the one with the orca was pretty funny.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

My kids had a few friends over and were absolutely hysterical over the Dorito-man commercial. When the dorito stuck in the guys neck. (ugh) Then when they showed the man in the head to toe dorito suit, we had a full blown cackle-fest in my livingroom.

I personally didn't find the commercial so funny, but my daughters cackle IS!~


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the Betty White/Snickers ad.

I liked the computer ad that started with the two guys playing Atari then showed them in the coffee shop with the 'wireless' laptop.  That one broght back the memories - I loved playing Atari!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite was the Clydesdale/Calf. Second favorite was the Brett Favre.

I'm with those who thought it was lame to have so many henpecked men.

The eco police ad was kind of over-the-top scary.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Lots of good posts here to remind me of the commercials that I could never remember now. I liked the Clydesdale ad because they finally got some class by adding a... a... yes! A Texas Longhorn. MM, MM, MM... *I love Texas*. I rooted for NO, (thank God!). Seriously, I always love the Clydesdale ads and I liked the bark collar. That was just so typical! I like to see bullies get their comeuppance. I NEED one of those collars. I could put it to good use. I could also use a Dodge Charger... black is good. If I were writing my series today, I might use that car. The Betty White/Abe Vigoda hits pretty close to home, but was cute. Brett Farve... classic. Hated the goofy, hen-pecked guy ads. I mean really, but what I disliked most were the ads for those goofy sit-coms that I never watch. 6 1/2 men or whatever. Going to see Prince of Persia, of course and the new Russell Crowe movie will be on my must-see list. Enough gabbing about what I like. What do I know anyway? I mean the Dorito guy made me go for more cheese dip.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hated the goofy, hen-pecked guy ads. I mean really, but what I disliked most were the ads for those goofy sit-coms that I never watch. 6 1/2 men or whatever.


It's Two and a Half Men, and it's one of the funniest shows ever on TV.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

I especially enjoyed the Bridgestone Orca commercial because it was filmed near where I live in California.

The opening sequence looks suspiciously like the area north of San Simeon on the way to Big Sur. The pier is at Avila Beach. There is a lovely restaurant on it; I love going there and watching the harbor seals, sea otters, brown pelicans, and yes, the occasional orca (even great white sharks a few times a year). San Simeon is about 45 minutes from here while Avila is about 35 minutes away.

So it's my favorite one this year.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I did not like seeing all the people in their underwear.  Not that I like seeing women with their chests and backsides hanging out.

Beyond that I like the Clydesdale and longhorn, but I'm partial to the Clydesdale commercials.  

Everything else was eh.  I actually watched the superbowl and changed for most of the commercials.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I liked all of the Denny's commercials with the screaming chickens.

The Kia one with the sock monkey.

The baby clydesdale/calf was adorable.

The rest were a huge waste of money. I think the commercials get worse every single year.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wasn't crazy about any of them this year.  The Clydesdales and Betty White ads were the best IMO.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

There were too many ads with people standing aroiund in their underwear and male bashing commercials
I also thought the "green" commercial was bad and the Go Daddy commercials were in very bad taste. 
I liked the Bret commercial.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was was just thinking that it's all the groundhog's fault why we're having so much snow. . . .which reminded me of the "Punxatawny Polamalu" commercial for some other football league that plays for the next 6 weeks. . . . . .that was funny to my husband and I as we always comment on how much hair that man has!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> I know I'm dying to comment on the Superbowl ads, but thought I'd wait until today to post the question:
> Which ones were winners? Losers? Indifferent? Confusing? Off-track? What is your opinion?
> 
> *Favorite?* For my favorite it was hard to pick between the Bret Farve at 50 years old and the Dodge Charger commercial that ran through the guy's life. I loved it when the three kids that looked just like him popped up in the tub with him.
> ...


Scary because it is possible


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

All the beer commercial ads were just stupid this year. The doritos one with the dog was hilarious. I was disappointed that the Tim Tebow ad wasn't more clear in it's message. All the people in underwear, stupid ad, and really didn't need to see that. I just fast forwarded past all the tv show ads. I did really enjoy the Alice In Wonderland trailer! The Dodge Charger ad, utterly stupid. LOVED the google ad. go daddy, they must be aimed for another demographic, just utterly stupid.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't do TV. Sounds like I STILL haven't missed anything significant.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I loved Jay/Oprah/Dave.  I was actually surprised and I laughed out loud.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Way too many overweight men in tighty whiteys *blech* It was seriously the Superbowl Ad theme I think!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear your opinions.
I did not watch the SB (yeah ok go ahead and boo me).
But I am always interested in the clever ads.
So now I will be on the watch for them in regular time slots.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

liked: Clydesdales and Tx Longhorn, the Bridgestone Orca, The Denny's chickens, the Doritos commercial with the bark collar, the beaver with the fiddle! I also thought the Super Bowl Shuffle one with McMahon was sort of funny and lame at the same time, and lastly the Budweiser bridge.

Disliked: Go Daddy (ALL of them were stupid), the two ads with underware as a focal point, and the Dr. Pepper /KISS commercial


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Favare's and the Snickers with Betty White an Abe Vedoga and the Bud bridge...


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought the doritos one with the warrior was good

I don't like the ones with the talking babies for some reason

Nothing was scary, but most of them were not very good


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Favare's and the Snickers with Betty White an Abe Vedoga and the Bud bridge...


That one was pretty good.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1633529/20100309/lohan_lindsay.jhtml?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MTVNewsLatest+%28MTV+News+Latest+Headlines%29

So did anyone see the E-trade baby ad and think it was about Lindsey Lohan? Never occured to me......I think she has a guilty conscience


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1633529/20100309/lohan_lindsay.jhtml?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MTVNewsLatest+%28MTV+News+Latest+Headlines%29
> 
> So did anyone see the E-trade baby ad and think it was about Lindsey Lohan? Never occured to me......I think she has a guilty conscience


I am furious about this! Seriously, did anyone ever once think about her while watching that hilarious commercial? I didn't. Why? #1 because I don't associate the name Lindsey with Lindsey Lohan, and # 2 because I don't CARE about Lindsey Lohan! What a waste of our judicial system's time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel compelled to add:
There is NOTHING that makes me think of Lindsey Lohan.
(Sorry Lindsey).

Just sayin......


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I feel compelled to add:
> There is NOTHING that makes me think of Lindsey Lohan.
> (Sorry Lindsey).
> 
> Just sayin......


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously when someone says "Oprah", I think Oprah Winfrey

When someone says "Lindsey", I think "Lindsey who?" or "Lindsey from across the hall"

She thinks too much of herself


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My DH (a great attorney), ranted on and on about this last night and how junk suits are what give lawyers a bad reputation.  He hopes the judge throws it out and sanctions the attorney that filed.  E-trade is getting a lot of free publicity from it, good for them.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

This story was on the Today Show this morning if anyone saw it - and you could tell Matt Lauer was desperately struggling not to laugh.  Can't blame him - it's laughable!  
I agree Chris, good for E-Trade!  Not one person will look at this as credible.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just think that this is part of trying to keep her name in print.
Any publicity is good publicity - especially the kind you don't pay for.

Just sayin....


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My husband made a comment this morning that she must be running out of her drug money.  
I just think it's straight up hilarious that she honestly thinks that her first name is equivalent to the likes of Madonna or Cher.  Sorry sweetheart, don't think so!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I feel compelled to add:
> There is NOTHING that makes me think of Lindsey Lohan.
> (Sorry Lindsey).
> 
> Just sayin......


I agree with Mr. Geoff here. Miss Lohan thinks entirely too much of herself. When I saw it on the news, I said "Hey! I'd like to be judge on that one!" I would ask her to show her copyright papers on the name Lindsey. I mean, there are millions of Lindseys out there and thank God they are not all like Miss Lohan (Sorry Lindsey). She would also have to present receipts where all these other Lindseys were paying her royalties on the name. What a waste of time and energy. I guess she's jealous because other, more important, things have been in the news lately, like the War in the Middle East, the debates in Washington, murders... and let's not forget those horrible 911 calls the media likes to play for us. I also heard on the radio today that Miss Katy Couric attended someone's colonoscopy in person and broadcast it. I mean, who cares if Harry Smith's colon is extra long or whatever it was? I thought I was hearing things... wow, glad I have satellite TV!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I just think that this is part of trying to keep her name in print.
> Any publicity is good publicity - especially the kind you don't pay for.
> 
> Just sayin....


I said the same thing on Facebook...I would say she's an idiot - but then again she's got herself in the news again. Not in a good way, of course, but apparently she's one of those "negative attention is better than no attention" types. Most of us grow out of that....
Another sad waste of talent. 
And no, I never once thought about her any of the times I laughed at that commercial. I will now, though - now I'll be laughing at the commercial AND at her. Self-absorbed much??


----------

